
War and Planets: Astronomical Tables in the History of Science - Petiver
https://blogs.royalsociety.org/history-of-science/2016/06/07/war-and-planets/
======
eternalban
It would be more appropriate to title this the "Euro-Centric History of
Science" or simply "History of European Science". There were serious and
productive investigations into this matter _long_ before Europeans got
science.

~~~
Avshalom
If any one is interested in ancient Mesopotamian astronomical tables the name
you want is Otto Neugebauer. His book Astronomical Cuneiform Texts is pretty
much the authoritative resource and it's fairly fascinating.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_E._Neugebauer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_E._Neugebauer)

~~~
eternalban
Thank you for the reference, Avshalom. Found a good biographical memoir
online: [http://www.nasonline.org/publications/biographical-
memoirs/m...](http://www.nasonline.org/publications/biographical-
memoirs/memoir-pdfs/neugebauer-otto.pdf)

